# New LDS Preparedness Manual, June 1, 2012



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Living Prepared posted information about the new LDS Preparedness Manual.

I have an older version of this manual printed and in a 3 ring binder.

The link http://www.ldsavow.com/PrepManualGeneral.html?error=Please%20provide%20a%20valid%20email%20address%20in%20order%20to%20download%20the%20LDS%20Prep%20Manual.

They want you to submit an email address to be able to download, and I used one of my secondary email addresses.

Page 44 of the manual has an excellent evaluation of what level you are at in your preparations.

What level are you at? Wow, I have lots of work to do!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet! thanks.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely. Thanks.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw this on another forum I visit and it is a great resource regardless of faith.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Thank You!*



Asatrur said:


> I saw this on another forum I visit and it is a great resource regardless of faith.


Yes, Asatrur, it is a great resource regardless of faith. I myself am not LDS (Mormon), but I have great appreciation for the resources they have regarding preparedness. This manual does have some information about faith, but I don't have to print that section out, unless I wanted to.

If anyone has any question about prepping, this is definitely a comprehensive manual.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you I have it downloaded and might order the printed copy...yah I know just print it out but I have to drive for over 3 hours to get to a store that carries my printer ink....................


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice... a quick scroll through... it is quite through and covers just about everything! A great resource!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

*Heaps of Thanks*

Thanks for the link weedygarden :2thumb:


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Love these books. We've ordered and gave them out as Christmas gifts to a few that we thought would appreciate them. At the time, they were only $8 - $9 each, so it was easier to order as opposed to print out.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

It looks like a very useful reference, and after a cursory glance, it doesn't seem to be too heavily religious.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Nathan_Hughes (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks for the tip


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much!!!!! This is really a wonderful resource for me and answers TONS of my questions.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be ordering the bound version this time...the pdf is 505 pages, and with my printer it would cost more in ink and paper than the cost of the book.

This, as the previous versions, is an excellent resource.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I Dig It!
:congrat:


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for this.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Very cool!
I'm not a Mormon, but in recent times I have been gathering more and more respect for individuals and families who are. Especially with material coming out like this.


----------



## LargoMike (Apr 27, 2012)

Redtail said:


> Very cool! I'm not a Mormon, but in recent times I have been gathering more and more respect for individuals and families who are. Especially with material coming out like this.


I am inactive @ this time but after the rampant persicution. That drove them from New England, down the east coast and finally west to Utah. As a religion, as a people, they have been there and back, learned the lessons the hard way and live their lives in a way that indicates no desire to repeat the hardships.

Still looking for the Ward Preparedness Survey that allows leaders to apraise and be better able to protect their people, or for me Family & Friends. An awsome tool and Prepper would love to have.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Some research*



LargoMike said:


> I am inactive @ this time but after the rampant persicution. That drove them from New England, down the east coast and finally west to Utah. As a religion, as a people, they have been there and back, learned the lessons the hard way and live their lives in a way that indicates no desire to repeat the hardships.
> 
> Still looking for the Ward Preparedness Survey that allows leaders to apraise and be better able to protect their people, or for me Family & Friends. An awsome tool and Prepper would love to have.


The reason there was rampant persecution was because of some of the church practices. Research Danite. Danites were a a group of militaristic Mormons who avenged lives of dissenters. If you had been a convert and then dissented about some new prophecy (give more money, take more wives, left the church), you might be killed by your fellow members who were "called" to be avenging "angels". My strongest thought from something I read decades ago was that if you left the church, you would now no longer go to heaven and you would be killed by them so that you would go. Of course it would have nothing to do with "someones" ego or power and control being insulted.

My guess is that if you ask most Mormons, they would have no idea what you are talking about, or could give you a sugar coated version of this part of their history. They portray this as though they are the victims and most people believe that, don't they? Ultimately, they were "persecuted" or rather, their actions of killing others were dealt with as were most killer's actions. If you lead a large group of people where a group of them goes out and kills others (mostly in the middle of the night), the leaders are sooner or later going to be arrested. Now because they felt just in their avenging ways (they were called by God after all), they followed all the orders of their leaders and protested in ways that would appear to have drawn "persecution" by locals.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm a CHristian. 
My faith has groups and times in its past that we don't much care to speak of, either. 
Everything from the Crusades to the Spanish Inquisition to Westboro's funeral protests.


----------



## kreativemuse (Oct 11, 2012)

My family lives in Utah and some of them are even LDS. I wonder why all the religions talk about the end days comming but only the LDS (so far as I know) are the only ones trying and forcing there followers to prep. This stikes me as odd.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

rhrobert said:


> I'll be ordering the bound version this time.. 505 pages.


Who sells a printed and bound version?
I have only found this one:
http://www.abysmal.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=LDSPREP-8
LDS Preparedness Manual
Editor: Christopher Parrett
Publication Date: June 1st, 2012
Edition: 15th, Version: 8.xx
Format: 8.5 x 11, Perfect Bound
Pages: 505
Color Plates: 16
Photos/Illustrations: ??
This is the new, 2012 15th Anniversary edition of the LDS Preparedness Manual. This version represents the single largest update ever made over the last 15 years, more than "Doubling" the total size and content of the manual!!

AVOW Preparedness Store
P.O. Box 100, Rigby ID, 83442-0100
chris (at) ldsavow (dot) com


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

For some reason the cover of that thing looks like a cabelas catalog/


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

kreativemuse said:


> My family lives in Utah and some of them are even LDS. I wonder why all the religions talk about the end days comming but only the LDS (so far as I know) are the only ones trying and forcing there followers to prep. This stikes me as odd.


We all prep under the cover of darkness and don't want anyone to know. :eyebulge: just kidding.

It is odd that more religions don't encourage prepping, but what I've come across more and it is a serious dilemma in talking to folks is... Well God will take care of us.  some that I talk to make me feel I have little faith if I am prepping....anyway... Don't have the answer.

As for the LDS, I've been thinking about infiltrating so I can get reasonable sources for my preps but I have young boys and there is no way I'm gonna let them go on missions so that ideas is OUT! :rofl: really I'm just kidding again...


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

LargoMike said:


> Still looking for the Ward Preparedness Survey that allows leaders to apraise and be better able to protect their people, or for me Family & Friends. An awsome tool and Prepper would love to have.


Even though I am behind in preps like no one else I am sure on this site, I like that idea and will bring it up at our next ward meeting. I am also ordering this book myself to help kick start the proper prepping from my wife and kids too. It's hard to prep if you don't have anything to do with the funds, shopping, and don't make an actual pay check (I run our business so don't pull a REAL pay check)


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

By the way if you click the link for the manual, then in the top right click AVOW store, the top link in the middle is for the hard copy of the manual, it is $19.95 from them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Shammua said:


> By the way if you click the link for the manual, then in the top right click AVOW store, the top link in the middle is for the hard copy of the manual, it is $19.95 from them.


I know... who can find fault in that?!?!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I bought new LDS preparedness manual from Amazon. I think the final price, between the cost of the book and shipping costs, turned out to be pretty close between Amazon and AVOW. I bought through Amazon because I was concerned if I bought it directly from AVOW I'd wind up on an LDS mailing list. AVOW was the seller on Amazon so it's not as though I circumvented them. It’s an excellent manual. 

One Sunday our priest (Catholic) spoke about the importance of being prepared for a disaster. He was adamant if you don't prepare then you have no one to blame but yourself and it would be / should be inconceivable for the unprepared to think someone else should take care of them. He said you shouldn't rely on friends, family, or the government to do what you should have done all along. He started quoting Bible verses about the importance of being prepared. 

As with any religious service, there were those people who paid attention and other people who thought the message didn’t apply to them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> ... you have no one to blame but yourself and it would be / should be inconceivable for the unprepared to think someone else should take care of them. He said you shouldn't rely on friends, family, or the government to do what you should have done all along. He started quoting Bible verses about the importance of being prepared.


Nice!! Can you get his notes from him, and post them, with his permission? That would be good info for those "who don't think it will happen to them"


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Nice!! Can you get his notes from him, and post them, with his permission? That would be good info for those "who don't think it will happen to them"


I would like to read his notes as well. That would be a good read. I have linked a pretty good read from a catholic priest who is a prepper in my signature.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I googlld "Preparing in the Bible"

http://preparedchristian.net/scripture-related-to-preparedness/
http://preparedchristian.net/scripture-related-to-preparedness/#.UIBg2WFYKLE

http://preparedchristian.com/bible-verses-for-preparing/

http://mark12ministries.wordpress.c...-survivalist-a-biblical-view-of-preparedness/

http://www.thepreproom.net/what-the-bible-says-about-emergency-preparedness

http://www.startingwithgod.com/struggles/preparing/

http://thepreparednessjournal.blogspot.com/p/what-does-bible-say-about-being.html

http://www.biblestudyguide.org/articles/kingdom/kingdom-ready.htm

http://archery.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=10&f=17&t=612469

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=9007


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Our priest doesn't speak from notes - he's an off-the-cuff-kind of guy. This was just before hurricane season and he was on a roll. Maybe it was because the last time folks from the coast evacuated to this area a preponderance of them got to the shelters with absolutely nothing except an attitude. 

DJ, thanks for the link.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Our priest doesn't speak from notes - he's an off-the-cuff-kind of guy. This was just before hurricane season and he was on a roll. Maybe it was because the last time folks from the coast evacuated to this area a preponderance of them got to the shelters with absolutely nothing except an attitude.
> 
> DJ, thanks for the link.


Our priest too.

Just recently, our priest and diocese has allowed a man to speak on prepping. I had no idea it was going on until someone told me about their parents attending the talk. He supposedly goes all over the US, that's all the info that I have... I'm gonna have to find out more. But you know as well as I do how tricky it is to get a diocese to allow you to go around to parishes and talk.....


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

DJgang said:


> Our priest too.
> 
> Just recently, our priest and diocese has allowed a man to speak on prepping. I had no idea it was going on until someone told me about their parents attending the talk. He supposedly goes all over the US, that's all the info that I have... I'm gonna have to find out more. But you know as well as I do how tricky it is to get a diocese to allow you to go around to parishes and talk.....


If you can, post his name or his website (if he has one). Or PM me with the information if it's not supposed to be public. Has he already been to your parish? If so, what did you think about his breadth of knowledge?


----------

